# Skeleton Pocket Watch Swiss Made



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

I have recived a pocket watch "Delma", and i don"t have any info about this trademark and his movment, or his market value as used watch!

Here are some pictures:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

No idea, but it's a pretty thing - I like it!


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

I like it- unfortunately I'm also clueless on the watch- looks like a conversion to me though. I also like the pocket watch stand- never seen one like that.

Regards,

Richard


----------

